
Android Isn't a Phone OS Because in the Future There Will Be No Phones - Anon84
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/android_isnt_a_phone_os_because_in_the_future.php
======
josefresco
Voice will still be the main function of most of these devices. Sure there are
geeks who use it as an Internet device first, phone second (or third) but the
majority of 'regular' people still need and rely heavily on the phone.

I liken this "phones will die" debate to the TV/Internet debate. People love
their TV, they love being slowly fed this passive style of entertainment and
no matter what cool stuff we invent for the web, there will (for the
foreseeable future) always be a audience for one-way TV programming.

